# Real-time MPG all over the place



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If this only happened on this one short trip than I would guess it was doing a DPF regen and it was adding extra fuel to the engine to heat the exhaust. Hence, your fuel consumption didn't go to 0 even when off the throttle. It is normal during a regen.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Agreed 100% ^ ^ ^ ^

@*zigabric* next time you notice the realtime mileage display anomaly, keep driving another 25 km at/above 65 km/h. If it’s a regen, this will allow sufficient time for the regen cycle to complete. 

After regen your realtime mpg display should return to normal. Plus you’ll have the added benefit of not parking your diesel with the DPF temp at a scorching 600C (1100F)...which is why the fan runs after parking during a regen cycle.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ziggy, on the behalf of society, I strongly recommend that you configure the dashboard to display miles-until-refuel rather than mpg. Then watch the road more and the dashboard less.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just to add some more confirmation, my Gen0 Korean-built diesel shows 3.x km/l when it's doing a regen in locations where it normally reads 0.0.


----------



## zigabric (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you for the answers! Yes, I guess it must be a regen then. I am glad this is normal behaviour 

I must say that this happens approximately every third refuel ( approx. 2200km / 1400 miles ) when under normal driving conditions and sooner if we are having fun .

This last time I have noticed the yellow service light glowing also. Maybe I unintentionally interrupted the regen and the light lit up because of it.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

The cooling fan running 30 seconds after shutting the car off is normal if shut off during a regen cycle.


----------

